# Need For Speed SHIFT 2 Unleashed



## mdsx1950 (Nov 17, 2010)

Need For Speed SHIFT 2 Unleashed​






The sequel to the critically acclaimed Need for Speed™ SHIFT™ returns to the track to deliver the most physical racing experience to date with SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED™
*
Experience racing evolved and unleash your inner driver - Spring 2011*

Feel what the Driver’s Battle is actually like in an unparalleled racing experience that captures the physicality and brutality of being behind the wheel going 200mph.
Frighteningly authentic physics and degradation of tracks and cars, thrilling night racing, and an eye-watering sense of speed combined with the all-new helmet camera puts you right in the heart in the action. Feel every scrape, bump, and burn out in an all-out fight to the finish line.

SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED™ sets the bar for realistic racing and gives all the excitement and exhilaration of race day in a groundbreaking authentic experience.

*Next Level Of Immersion*

Unprecedented first-person racing realism puts you right in the drivers’ seat to experience in-cockpit vibrations, realistic driver head movements and the impact of every dizzying crash.

*True Realistic Racing*

SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED redefines the racing simulator genre by delivering authentic and true-to-life, dynamic crash physics, plus insanely detailed real-world cars, drivers and tracks.

*Change The Game With Autolog
*
Take your game play further than ever before with the revolutionary Autolog system that lets you connect and share virtually every aspect of your racing career – status, pictures, videos and more - online with your friends. Get new challenges based on your friends’ in-game activity and amp up the competition both offline and online.

*Amazing Career, Depth and Variety*

Choose the path that fits your own personal racing style, unlock new experiences and challenge the world’s best drivers in multiple disciplines while on your way to becoming the FIA GT1 World and GT3 European Champions.

*Customize For Show Or Customize To Win*

Turn the world’s most elite high-performance cars into something truly your own with almost limitless options for customization from engine to body, suspension and much more.



> Quoted from WikiPedia - Shift 2: Unleashed (also known as Need for Speed: Shift 2 Unleashed) is an upcoming racing video game in the Need for Speed franchise under development by Slightly Mad Studios and published by Electronic Arts. Shift 2 is the sequel to the 2009 video game Need for Speed: Shift and expands on the gameplay and features introduced with the original. It will also include the Autolog feature introduced with Hot Pursuit. Shift 2: Unleashed is scheduled for release in March 2011



TRAILER

Screenshots -


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 17, 2010)

Yup, release Hot Pursuit and then show me this!?  I'm going to be racing for a little while


----------



## JATownes (Nov 17, 2010)

Kick ASS!!!! I loved the first one...when is this supposed to release?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ahh damn it!!, you beat me to this, by five minutes!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 17, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Ahh damn it!!, you beat me to this!!



Merge your posts and close the other thread


----------



## JATownes (Nov 17, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Ahh damn it!!, you beat me to this!!



Yea, but you posted release date...Spring 2011.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 17, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Ahh damn it!!, you beat me to this, by five minutes!!



Lol sorry mate. 



JATownes said:


> Kick ASS!!!! I loved the first one...when is this supposed to release?



First post updated. Check it out now!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 17, 2010)

until it matches forza's car customization i refuse to buy nfs games


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

I was about to say "but Shift was crap!"  Then I realised I meant ProStreet


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Nov 17, 2010)

Another thing to remind you guys.
Black Box is also developing a NFS title and probably will release at this time next year (Nov 2011)
Oh btw, Shift 2 Unleashed  Nice


----------



## wolf (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm in love with the first game + the use of a G25, if this is as good or better i will be creaming.

I am practically schmitting myself in anticipation of this, and TDU2.


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 12, 2011)

Man, this game is coming at 29th this month and no one talks about it?

Here's a ton of videos:
http://www.gametrailers.com/game/shift-2-unleashed/13656

One particular in fact shocked me. This one:
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/realism-developer-shift-2/710845


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Mar 12, 2011)

so fun with momo wheel


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 12, 2011)

eh.. looks like they cant make up their mind to be realistic or go back to insane "ricer" racing..


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 13, 2011)

Thinking back, they have been doing two different styles of NFS series. "Pro-semi-simulation" and "chase-cops-arcade". Carbon - ProStreet - Undercover - Shift - Hot Pursuit - Shift 2.

The next one could be Undercover 2 by Black Box (don't know if this is official)

Shift has been developed to give the effect of you *driving* the car, not just car physics. The first time I tested Shift demo, I was hooked. The "feel" was the strongest ever, even if the physics lacked in lot of places. Hopefully they've fixed them a lot.

(Maybe one of the annoying ones would be the lack of steering in reverse, but I have seen no complaints on it anywhere! A fact is that a car will turn much faster when driving in reverse. Nevertheless in Shift, the car just wont turn in reverse as it should. That gives a real headache when trying to recover from spinning or such.)

The reason I haven't played much is that I don't see the need for spending a fortune buying a higher end steering wheel for just entertainment purposes.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 29, 2011)

*Shift 2 - Worth Playing?*

I was looking at Shift 2 and wondering if anyone has tried it. If so is it any good and do you have good customizing on the car's tuneup abilities. Amazon has it for $47.99 with a $15 gift card. It was released today.
Minimum specs seem to be rather low.

Thanks for everyone's input


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 29, 2011)

I would wait on this one to see what users say about it.  Go to their forum and read any reactions to the game.
Edit: Found this thread

I ponder on just one question?  Why is there no demo?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 29, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I would wait on this one to see what users say about it.  Go to their forum and read any reactions to the game.
> Edit: Found this thread
> 
> I ponder on just one question?  Why is there no demo?



True on the demo, also EA would be sure to charge "full price" for a good game. It just seems odd that it's that low and from your link peoples comments it does not look like it's worth it. Maybe after a few patches and reviews I will reconsider. 

Thanks EastCoastHandle


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 29, 2011)

I've checked out a few forums and IMO I would hold off on this game.  Did you see the comparison pics?  Wow, just wow...:shadedshu


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 29, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I've checked out a few forums and IMO I would hold off on this game.  Did you see the comparison pics?  Wow, just wow...:shadedshu



Yes, at that point I just stopped reading and said I'll wait and see if it improves


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone playing this yet?... it released today. 

I'm picking up a box copy this afternoon.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 29, 2011)

check if there is some replay functionality or somethign else to be used for vga benchmarks


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 29, 2011)

Game looks like crap IMO after just giving it a decent play thru, time to put the nail in the NFS coffin.


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Game looks like crap IMO after just giving it a decent play thru, time to put the nail in the NFS coffin.



What exactly looks like crap?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 29, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Game looks like crap IMO after just giving it a decent play thru, time to put the nail in the NFS coffin.



obivously didn't play shift 1.... :shadedshu


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> What exactly looks like crap?



have you played it or are you just looking at the doctored screen shots


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> have you played it or are you just looking at the doctored screen shots



Neither. I'm asking what is missing/lacking graphics wise. Crap is a pretty broad term. I have played the first Shift and it looks pretty decent.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 29, 2011)

Never bought the first one, just tried the demo. I'm more for the arcade games than simulations but then again i like Gran Turismo 4 on my PS2 so i might give it a spin sometime later...


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 29, 2011)

shift was a great game, but with the gpu's i had it didnt play nice. lets home they have better support and better customization this time around.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 29, 2011)

the physics are awful, in car textures are awful, ground textures are awful.. car textures are meh

Im comparing these too other racing games available now.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=3935712&postcount=234

^^ shows 0 improvement over the first game. 


NFS is the madden of racing games. People buy them just cause its the new NFS but that devoted user base has slowly gotten smaller and smaller.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 29, 2011)

Shows 0 improvement from the first one? That means its just as good. I can't wait to to play this, but I wont be able to for a month. 

I used to alternate between most wantes and gtr2 with some live for speed on the side but when I played shift I was addicted. I think shift 1 still looks beautiful and has the most aggressive and dynamic physics while having an insane immersion factor. Its the only racing game I've played where I felt I was actually pushing myself and my car to win races. 

Needless to say I want to play!!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 29, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Shows 0 improvement from the first one? That means its just as good. I can't wait to to play this, but I wont be able to for a month.
> 
> I used to alternate between most wantes and gtr2 with some live for speed on the side but when I played shift I was addicted. I think shift 1 still looks beautiful and has the most aggressive and dynamic physics while having an insane immersion factor. Its the only racing game I've played where I felt I was actually pushing myself and my car to win races.
> 
> Needless to say I want to play!!!



by aggressive and dynamic do you mean awful and floaty? The first one was good after patches and modding.. the game as released was junk


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 29, 2011)

I just want a better driving experience than Hot Pursuit which was more arcadish than I thought it would be. Shift 2 is only $49 and should be fun. 

@ W1zz.. I'll have a look and let you know if there is anything usable as a reliable benchmark.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 29, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> car textures are awful... car textures are meh



make up your mind?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 29, 2011)

Remember Porsche Unleashed? Such a shame they haven't done a refresh of that!


----------



## Andresf3 (Mar 29, 2011)

please help I started playing need for speed 2 already today and at the begining I was able to play no problem now I can't olny play the career mode quick race is no loding after I select de track wich i want to race starts loging and just freeze excuse my english.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 30, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> by aggressive and dynamic do you mean awful and floaty? The first one was good after patches and modding.. the game as released was junk




I patched it, never modded it. 

Strange, the floaty sensation you describe is what I felt playing GT5 and Grid.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 30, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> in car textures are awful, car textures are meh





Bo$$ said:


> make up your mind?



believe that says two different things.. douche


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2011)

> It was announced that players who own and have played past Need for Speed titles will get some very cool head-start rewards in the fastest racing game on the planet, SHIFT 2 Unleashed. Available on the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and PC platforms, if you owned and played either Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, Need for Speed World, Need for Speed SHIFT, or Need for Speed Undercover, you'll get the following rewards in SHIFT 2 Unleashed:
> 
> Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
> - 1000 XP
> ...




I own them all, except world. Guess I'm getting a head start on the online side. 

See you in-game.


----------



## Sinzia (Mar 30, 2011)

I plan on getting this at some point!


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 30, 2011)

How many FPS with the PC ? 60 ? 

30 FPS stable for consoles...


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> How many FPS with the PC ? 60 ?
> 
> 30 FPS stable for consoles...



I haven't loaded it up yet, as you get double XP during the first 24 hours...so I am waiting for later in the week when I have more time to play. I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## vnl7 (Mar 30, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Shows 0 improvement from the first one? That means its just as good. I can't wait to to play this, but I wont be able to for a month.
> 
> I used to alternate between most wantes and gtr2 with some live for speed on the side but when I played shift I was addicted. I think shift 1 still looks beautiful and has the most aggressive and dynamic physics while having an insane immersion factor. Its the only racing game I've played where I felt I was actually pushing myself and my car to win races.
> 
> Needless to say I want to play!!!



Try to play DIRT2 on hardcore, the real skill lies there.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 30, 2011)

The game does have a replay which is good enough for benchmarks.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been playing the 360 version for a few days now and I'm not that impressed with it tbh


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> The game does have a replay which is good enough for benchmarks.



replays can be saved and played back later ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> the physics are awful, in car textures are awful, ground textures are awful.. car textures are meh
> 
> Im comparing these too other racing games available now.
> 
> ...



I got to be honest, Crysis is still one of the best looking games on the market and its 5 years old. And comparing those exact screens you linked, I see much better lighting in the 2nd game. Look at the road in the first game, looks like a mirror, no real imperfections, all basic grey, 2 shows a ton of darker shades on the road like a used road would. And the in car lighting seems much better also. Also, I think SHIFT 1, was a pretty darn good looking game, as far as compared to other racing titles out there for PC, I would say its on par, if not ahead.

Can't speak for the physics though, but I think those screens, and others I have seen, the game looks pretty good.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 30, 2011)

Here a video showing someone having a problem turning the vehicle.  If you look at his speed of around 10 MPH - 20 MPH he is having trouble getting the car to do a simple U turn.  I believe this user is using a wheel.

video


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 30, 2011)

For my opinion graphics looks a bit empty, but still very detailed


----------



## crow1001 (Mar 30, 2011)

Loving it, great detailed GFX although some building textures look a bit low quality, the helmet view is awesome.


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 30, 2011)

i have it on my system and from what i have played so far its about same as the last shift game,there are some REALLY REALLY cool cars in the game thou (there are no working trainers yet so i havent tried them out yet for myself ) on graphics side im the wrong person to give my opinion as i have do play at medium settings,no AA and AF do get playable frame rate


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 30, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> replays can be saved and played back later ?



Yes. The option to save replays exists but I was unable to find where they can be played from. I'm probably just missing something obvious but its even possible to share relays with friends. ill have another look tonight.


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 30, 2011)

I can run it at max settings and I'm getting a very smooth response. 60 frames steady and I gotta say the game is quite pretty.

I'm not a massive fan of racing games, but it's pretty fun I guess. I like how the helmet cam faces towards turns and such, and blurs the interior when you would normally be focusing on a bend.

Pretty neat immersion.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 30, 2011)

I have it maxed out at 60 frames steady and it looks good.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 30, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> the physics are awful, in car textures are awful, ground textures are awful.. car textures are meh
> 
> Im comparing these too other racing games available now.
> 
> ...



Well, yes and no. Even though the latest Hot Pursuit is radically different than older NFS games, it captured the essence of Hot Pursuit. Though i'd want a bit more pure chases than just raw powerups. But it has pretty good tracks, proper sports cars, cops and pretty darn good graphics despite lack of FSAA (i use MLAA anyway). I wouldn't mind proper NFS Porsche 2000 successor, but this will do as well. If they make a sequel and i'm sure they will, i really wouldn't mind it being similar to the current one.

Heavy upgrade to it on all typical ends and what i'd really like to have is race editor where you could "draw" your own track on the existing map by selecting sections of roads and connect them into your own twisted roads. With such flexibility, you have nearly unlimited choices of tracks that could be shared online with minimal need for extra coding of the game. This could be fun. We had full car customizations before but we never had track editors in NFS. If anyone ever played Re-Volt, Stunts, Crashday or original Trackmania, you know how fun it can be.


----------



## newconroer (Mar 30, 2011)

On mention of performance..

Most of the graphic parameters adjustabe in game are your box standard features such as :

Anisotropic filtering
Anti Aliasing
Texture Resolution
Shadow quality
Motion Blur
Reflection quality
etc...

There's nothing miscellaneous about it.

The system in my specs can barely break 30fps when being the only car on track.
Which is a shame because it doesn't even look that great. It's asif some large development company took GTR 2 or rfactor and gave it a more modern graphics update. 
It looks nothing like GT5 or Forza 3. Test Drive Unlimited 2 is better eye candy equipped and NFS Hot Pursuit 2 destroys it when it comes to everything but the vehicles.


Physics wise? I can't really say so far, though from what I can tell it doesn't seem like they're going to be winning any simulator awards any time soon.
Which is fine, cause it's Need for Speed, but wow, the control(s) is awful.
If you ever thought Grid was 'floaty' then you aint seen nothing yet. At least Grid was adjustable to the point where the floaty became a realistic wheel lock snap-back like all vehicles have in real life when rubber meets pavement. Here, no matter how you tune the input sensitivty, the car ends up swerving and sliding around at all speeds as if you were playing with a digital device, like a keyboard or a numpad on a game controller.
It reminds me of when you give elderly people a Playstation controller and have them try to play Gran Tourismo. You know how they get going on the front straight at full speed, and then the car starts slowly veering in one direction. They don't seem to notice until you have to point it out to them that the wall is coming up faster than Tom Cruise on his way around Daytona. So they immediately jerk the analog the opposite direction, over correcting so much that they have to swing back the way they just came until this pattern repeats itself into a full blown Vanishing Point rockford 180 and they slam into the wall.

Ya, it handles like that.




All in all, this is shaping up to be a repeat of Shift 1 launch, but even worse this time.

EA should stick to arcade racers like they used to be good at, and leave the hybrid driving games(Grid, Dirt, etc.) to Codemasters since they seem to balance 'fun' with something that somewhat resembles realistic.
Papyrus should come back and work with Simbin to make an F1 game and remind Codemasters that not all the people who will play it, are the same idiots who suddenly started watching F1 when the English turned it into a soap opera starring the diplomatic Jake Humphreys alongside his co-host, the over dramatic Eddie Jordan and guest star Lewis Hamilton a.k.a. Whiney the Brat, with special appearances by the ever intelligent Lee Mckenzie who asks such rhetorical and stupid questions, it makes you seriously question how some people actually get ahead in this world. It's not meant to be for people who care what outfit Nicole is wearing this week and whether or not her and Lewis are still getting along 'ok.'
Who would have thought cricket, Nascar and F1 could be mass-marketed?

Actual F1 enthusiasts would love another Grand Prix II. 

Anyways, at least GTR 3 is out this year.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 30, 2011)

newconroer said:


> On mention of performance..
> 
> The system in my specs can barely break 30fps when being the only car on track.



That is very strange considering I get a steady 60 frames at max settings.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 30, 2011)

newconroer said:


> On mention of performance..
> 
> Most of the graphic parameters adjustabe in game are your box standard features such as :
> 
> ...



Crossfire is fubar. Use Radeon Pro to force AFR method and dont use a game profile. that should get the performance up to the level of a single GPU in your system. You could also disable Cat AI to get a single card running but I dont think the newer catalyst has this. Radeon Pro is almost essential to get this game performing well until ATI get their shit together.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 30, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I've checked out a few forums and IMO I would hold off on this game.  Did you see the comparison pics?  Wow, just wow...:shadedshu



Thats a bad example if the graphics. Here are some better ones from the same thread. http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=3936244&postcount=271

Also this thread should be merged with the other Shift 2 thread.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 30, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Thats a bad example if the graphics. Here are some better ones from the same thread. http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=3936244&postcount=271
> 
> Also this thread should be merged with the other Shift 2 thread.



No, what I provided is fine.  People are complaining about this game from graphics to controls.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 30, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No, what I provided is fine.  People are complaining about this game from graphics to controls.



I dont remember asking why people are complaining  

99% of all games released on PC by EA need patching to even become decent games. Give it time.. assuming you even bought the game.

Comparing Shift 2 unpatched to Shift post-mods, driver updates, and patching is pretty narrow minded.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 30, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I dont remember asking why people are complaining
> 
> 99% of all games released on PC by EA need patching to even become decent games. Give it time.. assuming you even bought the game.
> 
> Comparing Shift 2 unpatched to Shift post-mods, driver updates, and patching is pretty narrow minded.


You attempted to correct my post with a link of your own.  Therefore, it does qualify you implying about what people are complaining about.  Which is the gist of my post in this thread.  Another thing to note is that:
A. There is no demo (no announcement that I know either).
B. No announcement of a possible patch relating to the problems people are noting about the game.  
etc.
So in the end, while you think it's enough to look at a few pics and imply it's a good game others are bit more skeptical.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 30, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You attempted to correct my post with a link of your own.  Therefore, it does qualify you implying about what people are complaining about.  Which is the gist of my post in this thread.  Another thing to note is that:
> A. There is no demo (no announcement that I know either).
> B. No announcement of a possible patch relating to the problems people are noting about the game.
> etc.
> So in the end, while you think it's enough to look at a few pics and imply it's a good game others are bit more skeptical.



I make no attempt to correct your post Look at it more as a rebuttal in a mature conversation. I offered other samples of screenshots from the same thread you linked as a secondary comparative to the comments on the graphics quality. 

I am playing the game and its actually pretty fun. 

There is no demo that I am aware of. 

Believing there are no patches forthcoming is naive. EA loves patches as that is what separates pirated copies from (eventually polished) retail products.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 30, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I make no attempt to correct your post Look at it more as a rebuttal in a mature conversation. I offered other samples of screenshots from the same thread you linked as a secondary comparative to the comments on the graphics quality.
> 
> I am playing the game and its actually pretty fun.
> 
> ...


Another thing I noticed is that DLC is already announced.  Take a look at the videos here:
Legends Preview
Drag Racing
Standing Mile

However, according to this review PC's won't be getting any DLC.   So when I see all this and the OP asks if it's something worth buying I suggested that he wait for now.

Edit:
OP in which this discussion relates to has been merged.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 30, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Another thing I noticed is that DLC is already announced.  Take a look at the videos here:
> Legends Preview
> Drag Racing
> Standing Mile
> ...



Fair enough. I agree this game will leave many people on the fence trying to decide to purchase it or not. That's why we have these threads and discussions.

 I just felt the screenshots you linked dont actually do the game any justice and neither to the in game movies which look like they were rendered on the Wii. The actual game looks great while playing it and I'm playing 3 feet from a 58 inch plasma of the highest quality.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 30, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Fair enough. I agree this game will leave many people on the fence trying to decide to purchase it or not. That's why we have these threads and discussions.
> 
> I just felt the screenshots you linked dont actually do the game any justice and neither to the in game movies which look like they were rendered on the Wii. The actual game looks great while playing it and I'm playing 3 feet from a 58 inch plasma of the highest quality.



It's not about "justice" its about other user experience.  If that's what they are getting then perhaps it's something the developers need to fix. There are some issues that come to mind such as the low resolution textures, AA not working as it should, lower then expected frame rates, etc people are pointing out.  As well as some issues with the cockpit getting dark.  Among other things I've come across.  My impression is that this game needs a patch to fix whatever is wrong with it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 30, 2011)

In shift 1 the cockpit was overly bright almost the point of looking fake because most cars are darker inside than the road outside in full daylight. At 300km/h low-res textures are a moot point.

Low performance is ATI burden at this point and lower than expected performance is subjective.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 30, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> In shift 1 the cockpit was overly bright almost the point of looking fake because most cars are darker inside than the road outside in full daylight. At 300km/h low-res textures are a moot point.


Attempting to defend the game by making a moot point doesn't imply that the complaints made are invalid.  It just means you're not receptive to accepting the experiences of others.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 30, 2011)

Attempting to put words in my mouth implies you want to continue this conversation. Impressions of graphics are highly subjective and regarding the complaints of others... I have not made an effort to directly refute them. I've only offered my opinion as to how I perceive the graphics. I understand many people have problems with the physics, controls, and general handling of the vehicles and their complaints are valid as they have played the game. I have played this game too. 

Have you played this game or are you regurgitating the opinions of e-strangers?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 30, 2011)

Play nice ladies, this really isn't worth fighting over.


----------



## Boneface (Mar 30, 2011)

Installed it played it for 10mins and uninstalled, looks like crap and controls blow! just my opinion!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 30, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Play nice ladies, this really isn't worth fighting over.



lol its not a fight and its not the first time eastcoast and I have been in one of these digital pissing matches.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 30, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Installed it played it for 10mins and uninstalled, looks like crap and controls blow! just my opinion!



But you gotta look at the pics suggesting it's not crap .  The mod over at EA Forums started a Bug Report Thread yesterday.  Very proactive of them .


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 30, 2011)

I didn't really like the original Shift it wasn't terrible just felt kinda average nothing really great about it.
Its not like PC gamers get a lot of choice when it comes to racers though at that moment.
I don't think there is a demo but im not sure? I Guess if there was it would be better than looking at screenies and arguments because people could try for themselves without taking a plunge.

EDIT: A game like Forza 3 Ultimate, i feel im having to push the car and get the corners and that better, like play constructively rather than when i played the original Shift and was driving around leisurely and still winning. Im pretty crap at racers btw. Cars where just beating me if they where better cars performance wise not because i was shit at racing games.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 31, 2011)

Are you guys playing this online,  like maybe in a TPU server?  I seriously would buy this on sale to play online.  Love car racing sims,  this thing kicks butt.  Even easy settings are not really arcade,  and hard settings are very real.  When will sli support come out for this?  Tried it on a friend's computer,  and really like it.  And yes,  too lazy to read whole thread....


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 1, 2011)

Game seems better than the first so far. Loving the tracks and night races. Had one little glitch where Quick Mode hung on the loading screen indefinitely, but I think it was due to picking a car that was not right for the event. Still though it should detect that and tell you to pick another car. Changing cars solved the problem.

The only thing I can see this game lacks over Shift 1 so far is not being able to use any steering assist on Normal driving mode, but so far it hasn't been a problem. I've managed to win all the races on default settings minus driving line and with full vs visual damage with just a KB, and that was before I found where the advanced driving controls are.

Looking forward to Bathurst and some of the other tracks they added.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 2, 2011)

Game needs patched


----------



## Gabkicks (Apr 2, 2011)

i saved replay, but how do i go back and watch replays I've saved? also, how do i get rid of the lag when using a gated shifter+ manual clutch?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> Neither. I'm asking what is missing/lacking graphics wise. Crap is a pretty broad term. I have played the first Shift and it looks pretty decent.



Have you gotten iracing yet??


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 2, 2011)

Gabkicks said:


> i saved replay, but how do i go back and watch replays I've saved? also, how do i get rid of the lag when using a gated shifter+ manual clutch?


Yeah I tried clicking Save Replay too, but I think all it does is bring up the video controls (Play/Pause, Fast Forward, Rewind, etc) if you have a recording app like Fraps ready to record a segment of it. Then again it could be accessible in Autoplay. I seem to recall them saying you could directly upload a 30 sec segment of any replay to YouTube.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Have you gotten iracing yet??



Not yet, I just don't have the time to play a pay by month game to make it worthwhile. Come summer time I will give it a try for a couple months.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> Not yet, I just don't have the time to play a pay by month game to make it worthwhile. Come summer time I will give it a try for a couple months.



im pretty sure they have the month free thing right now. and they have recently upgraded texture graphics, shadows, and lighting and now there Formula 1 racing


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 5, 2011)

what a sad console piece of junk port .. comes up in german, no way to change language .. no way to skip movies, why do i have to navigate settings pages by pressing U and I ?


----------



## Meizuman (Apr 7, 2011)

Wiz, there was a language changer by some dude on the Guru3D forums. Reported working.

Just tested a copy of the game. I can't believe my eyes (or ears). I'm almost out of words. 

Whatever happened to the sleek look and good performance of Shift? My rig had a really hard time trying to run the game, in fact it didn't even run it. Tried some few different graphics settings but as it looked horrific already with everything on max... well. 

The game looks like its from 2005 or so. And the frame rate/IQ ratio is by far the most fail ever. The grass is greener than in Serious Sam! The crowd looks 10x worse than in ProStreet. I think ProStreet has better graphics overall (judging only from the race at the beginning)

And the sound. It was lagging even worse than the framerate. I have no more words. For now.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 7, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> what a sad console piece of junk port .. comes up in german, no way to change language .. no way to skip movies, why do i have to navigate settings pages by pressing U and I ?



These no skip intros are driving me crazy as well. NFS Hot Pursuit, first you have to wait 1 minute to get past all the intro crap, press ENTER twice before i can even reach main menu, select multiplayer. Game assigns me to some server, most of the time on an empty one even though there are loads of ppl playing.
Then when you're in a lobby you have to wait 60 seconds to count down. In this time you have to get bored to death because there is no chat. You also don't have a chance to make these 60 seconds productive and select a car of your choice while waiting. No sir, once the countdown finally gets to zero (unless ppl join and go from server and it resets back to 60 seconds) you get to the car selection screen where you have to wait another 20 seconds.
It's just freakin wait, wait, wait and again wait. F**k me. They have invented "I'm ready" button ages ago. So in the end, on every 20 minutes of gameplay (assuming each race takes 5 minutes, which they mostly don't, but they are even shorter) you're waiting around 5-6 minutes staring at the lobby and car selection menu. That's 1/4th of a time. If there are shorter races you're waiting for something like 1/3 of the time.

I know EA made it so i don't need to stare at their stupid logo every time i run the game for 1 minute. Also, if these things are made for consoles, weren't they suppose to be quick to start playing? With such long waiting times for everything it's anything but that.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 7, 2011)

RejZor do you ever have anything nice to say?


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 7, 2011)

BB, Rejzor has the right to give his opinion, especially if he tries to support it with arguments.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 7, 2011)

One thing is also bothering me. I haven't tried Shift 2 yet, but i have tried Shift 1 few days ago.
Why are simulations so hard to drive using keyboard these days? For example Race Driver: GRID was perfectly drivable using keyboard. NFS Porsche 2000 as well and ProStreet even though i didn't like also. It was sometimes a bit tricky to catch an escaping car rear but it worked. In NFS Shift i was all over the place except on the track and the car felt like it had 60 tons. And that's not cool.
Sure the steering wheel is recommended but shouldn't be a necessary evil.


----------



## CyberCT (Apr 8, 2011)

How is Shift2 with the G25 or G27 racing wheel?

In Shift1, it was pretty good but I had a beef wih why the developer made the car simply want to crash off course if you let go of the wheel. In real life, if you're turning and let go of the steering wheel, the car will want to straighten out. But in Shift1, the car would want to keep turning or turn incorrectly. It was really annoying.

Another problem is some cars seemed unstable at 80MPH in Shift1. I could be going in a straight line and the car would start to wander left or right for no reason at all. The most expensive cars didn't do this, but the cheaper or "non premium" cars tended to.

Maybe in Shift2 the wheel is better, but I'm looking for confirmation. Also, why does it seem that these "sims" make cars handle crappier than they do in real life. I don't have a sports car by any means (RSX with Acura suspension upgrade, more negative camber upfront), but when I take some of the turns in game in any lower level car, the car fights me to take the turn and the tires squeal. In real life, I can take those turns no problem. I've noticed this for years with these "sims."


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 9, 2011)

You gotta read this


----------



## nepas (Apr 9, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> One thing is also bothering me. I haven't tried Shift 2 yet, but i have tried Shift 1 few days ago.
> Why are simulations so hard to drive using keyboard these days? For example Race Driver: GRID was perfectly drivable using keyboard. NFS Porsche 2000 as well and ProStreet even though i didn't like also. It was sometimes a bit tricky to catch an escaping car rear but it worked. In NFS Shift i was all over the place except on the track and the car felt like it had 60 tons. And that's not cool.
> Sure the steering wheel is recommended but shouldn't be a necessary evil.



So you are posting to moan about a game you HAVE NOT played,well ok then.Grid was an all out arcade racer-it was known as such,so trying to compare the 2 is pointless(yes I know Shift 2 is not a full sim,but its closer GRID than ever will be).



CyberCT said:


> How is Shift2 with the G25 or G27 racing wheel?
> 
> In Shift1, it was pretty good but I had a beef wih why the developer made the car simply want to crash off course if you let go of the wheel. In real life, if you're turning and let go of the steering wheel, the car will want to straighten out. But in Shift1, the car would want to keep turning or turn incorrectly. It was really annoying.
> 
> ...



So take off your non standard suspension and then start throwing it around!(O and the devs softened up all the cars on purpose,look it up)



EastCoasthandle said:


> You gotta read this



Errrrr and?problem officer?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2011)

Needs driver update or patch, suspect driver issues.

Playing with G25. Car customization really makes a difference.

uploaded a vid using the in-game tool, glowing cars, FTW!:shadedshu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX6klST7nKo


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 9, 2011)

CyberCT said:


> How is Shift2 with the G25 or G27 racing wheel?
> 
> In Shift1, it was pretty good but I had a beef wih why the developer made the car simply want to crash off course if you let go of the wheel. In real life, if you're turning and let go of the steering wheel, the car will want to straighten out. But in Shift1, the car would want to keep turning or turn incorrectly. It was really annoying.



This only applies to front wheel drive cars. If you turn and let go the steering wheel, the car will straighten itself because the grip of the front tires naturally wants them to be straight.
But most of the racing cars are rear wheel drive (BMW's, Viper's, Ferrari's etc) so they don't exhibit such behavior. If you let go the steering wheel it will either start to oversteer until you spin out or understeer until you crash into a wall or spin out again because you want to correct it the last second when it is actually already too late and you spin out again (especially if you drive without TCS).


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2011)

Some details on the patch to be found here. 

From the horses mouth. (lead shift 2 dev)

http://www.nogripracing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=248847


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> This only applies to front wheel drive cars. If you turn and let go the steering wheel, the car will straighten itself because the grip of the front tires naturally wants them to be straight.
> But most of the racing cars are rear wheel drive (BMW's, Viper's, Ferrari's etc) so they don't exhibit such behavior. If you let go the steering wheel it will either start to oversteer until you spin out or understeer until you crash into a wall or spin out again because you want to correct it the last second when it is actually already too late and you spin out again (especially if you drive without TCS).



actually on a High power front will drive car, it will pull slightly to the left as you acelerate


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 22, 2011)

I've only raced a few races so far and only with my logitech wireless ps3 controller through usb on pc. I have a cockpit with G25 but I have not tried it yet. Plan to tonight. So far the game seems better than the first shift. The true test starts when I jump in my cockpit.


----------



## Kwod (Apr 22, 2011)

v12dock said:


> Game needs patched



True, but I still finished the career mode.
Most of my cars drive perfectly, ie, no swaying, dead straight on the road, but a couple seem to be borked, however with the amount of cars, this is of no concern to me.

To fully appreciate S2U, you need.....

1....your logitech/controller software properly set up
2...a wheel....DFGT/G27
3...cars tuned as they default at soft settings, which is presumably for gamepads and slow drivers.
4....knowledge of how to drive, as this is basically a sim, granted as mentioned, many of the cars have way too much grip exiting a corner, but for me, I chose to run with TC on in Shift1 as having to deal with all the power oversteer began to annoy me, so I'm fine with it.

The people who're resisting buying a wheel, do so because they're unaware of the huge transformation that a wheel makes, especially to sim like games.

Shift1 also works well with a wheel, though there's a handful of cars that don't, presumably cause they're dedicated drift models.

For those of you who've never played Shift1 either, when you buy your cars, they're in stock form, and you might enjoy driving that for a while before upgrading, so in effect, it's like having twice the number of cars if that's your plan, as a works conversion turns them into animals.

Another thing is that many of these cars are production cars and aren't always easy to drive at the limit, but the GT3/GT1 class are thoroughbreds that eat these tracks.

Sadly MP sux hard, so it's down to playing the career, racing against the formidable AI and hotlapping.
As for GFX, they look good on my 3yr old system....check my specs.


----------



## Kwod (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Animalpak (Apr 25, 2011)

i miss the rain, this game needs weather changements... then can be perfect !


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 25, 2011)

i play this game with my logitech momo wheel and man! i have to say this game is really nice and realistic + very nice graphics  love this! better than shift 1 imo


----------



## Kwod (Apr 25, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> i miss the rain, this game needs weather changements... then can be perfect !



Must be too demanding on consoles


----------



## Delova (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys, please help me, can i run this game at my laptop ? my laptop spec is : 

OS Window 7 32Bit
Prosesor Intel i5 Core @ 2.67GHz
Ram 4Gb
VGA Ati Mobility Radeon HD 6370


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 25, 2011)

Delova said:


> Hey guys, please help me, can i run this game at my laptop ? my laptop spec is :
> 
> OS Window 7 32Bit
> Prosesor Intel i5 Core @ 2.67GHz
> ...



probably not, and if you can it will look so bad you might as well get it on psp


----------



## Delova (Apr 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> probably not, and if you can it will look so bad you might as well get it on psp



But, I play Crisys 2 is very smooth..
What's the difference ?
Huh ! I'm very love NFS..


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 25, 2011)

Delova, at what resolution does your screen work?


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 29, 2011)

Series drift is too long and unnecessary driving is frustrating and some tracks are really claims too !


----------



## Kwod (May 6, 2011)

Anyone here consider themselves a fast driver?...could you add me to autolog, I'm getting some strange times at various tracks, sometimes, some of the randoms in my list are faster even in slower cars.

ID....Dogmapog


----------



## Kursah (May 15, 2011)

How has this game matured, I'm considering picking this up. I tried playing GRiD again, and while good...I just can't get into it. I am going thru the process of getting a ton of mods for the first Shift to see how well it bodes. This title seems to get somewhat favorable reviews, but seems 50-50 with the player base. 

I suppose from the little overall action this thread sees it's probably best to wait for something else. I enjoyed the heck outta the first Shift for months when it was released, it was my break from Borderlands. I am really thinking of picking this up tho atm.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 15, 2011)

Kursah said:


> How has this game matured, I'm considering picking this up. I tried playing GRiD again, and while good...I just can't get into it. I am going thru the process of getting a ton of mods for the first Shift to see how well it bodes. This title seems to get somewhat favorable reviews, but seems 50-50 with the player base.
> 
> I suppose from the little overall action this thread sees it's probably best to wait for something else. I enjoyed the heck outta the first Shift for months when it was released, it was my break from Borderlands. I am really thinking of picking this up tho atm.



Wait for dirt 3 or play shift 2. Personally I think this game is ass and I really tried to like it. Basically the control are shit with a 360 gamepad and the visuals are far behind grid let alone dirt 2. Fail port racing.


----------



## Kursah (May 15, 2011)

Well at this point I can get it for around $25...but debating if it's worth that or not. I just wish we'd see a copy of GT or Forza hit PC's someday...the first Shift as I said before was pretty entertaining. Still working on unpacking my original Shift install...apparently it takes a while lol.

I did enjoy Dirt 2 a ton, and I'm sure Dirt 3 will be a hoot. I just can't get myself into GRiD...I'll keep trying I suppose...enjoy what I have unless there are more positive replies that sway me.


----------



## Kwod (May 19, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Wait for dirt 3 or play shift 2. Personally I think this game is ass and I really tried to like it. Basically the control are shit with a 360 gamepad and the visuals are far behind grid let alone dirt 2. Fail port racing.



I have a love/hate relationship with this game, but I must say, it works superbly with my DFGT, that said, some of the cars sway and I can't seem to get rid of it, but there's so many cars that drive well it barely matters.

As I've said elsewhere, if you have a sim mentality and like to hotlap, buy the game and start sorting it, but don't buy it for either MP or SP.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 19, 2011)

Kwod said:


> As I've said elsewhere, if you have a sim mentality and like to hotlap, buy the game and start sorting it, but don't buy it for either MP or SP.



You may as well just buy GT Legends or GTR, GTR2, Race 07, Evo...

I like shift 2 but if you want the most realistic driving experience and you don't care about sp/mp and just wanna run laps then one of the above titles will serve you well.


Dirt 3 releases soon and it will be a winner for sure!


----------



## n-ster (May 19, 2011)

I got bored of the game in 2 days, and loved the challenge Drifting gave me, be now I hate any drift races. I much rather wait for Dirt 3


----------



## Kwod (May 20, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> You may as well just buy GT Legends or GTR, GTR2, Race 07, Evo...



I have Race07/Evo/RaceON/WTCC/STCC/VOLVO the games+GRID, F1 2010 and Shift1.

I did a 1000hrs on GTR Evo MP, but I'm bored with it and the poor GFX etc, not so with S2U....I think I'll squeeze 200 more hrs out of it.

S2U makes me feel like I'm driving race cars because of the quality of the GFX{cockpit mode} and the way the car drives and feels thru the wheel and pedals{simulated}.

S2U also has the best sound of any racing game I've ever played.


----------



## Kwod (May 20, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I got bored of the game in 2 days, and loved the challenge Drifting gave me, be now I hate any drift races. I much rather wait for Dirt 3



No sim mentality


----------



## Kwod (May 20, 2011)

I did a 2m06.15s at Brno in the Reventon....elite handling....is anyone able to go much faster?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 20, 2011)

I got the first game. Its quite superb from my pov, only this level of realism is not for me.


----------



## Kwod (May 20, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I got the first game. Its quite superb from my pov, only this level of realism is not for me.



Do you have a wheel?


----------



## entropy13 (May 21, 2011)

It's quite hard with the keyboard LOL. "Careful turning" for me means pressing either left or right multiple times in quick succession LOL


----------



## Kwod (May 21, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It's quite hard with the keyboard LOL. "Careful turning" for me means pressing either left or right multiple times in quick succession LOL



Well my friend, you can experience some level of perfection with a decent wheel like a DFGT, or better yet with a G27.
DFGT is a great wheel at a low price, and the pedals work extremely well, however, wheels like G27 and anything with a Clubsport pedal will be faster as they're more precise, particularly on the brakes.


----------



## Kwod (May 23, 2011)

Kwod said:


> I did a 2m06.15s at Brno in the Reventon....elite handling....is anyone able to go much faster?




.............


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 23, 2011)

Kwod said:


> Do you have a wheel?


Nope. Just a 360 controller. I heard it was eons better with a wheel .


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 23, 2011)

I play in my DIY cockpit. G25 system and working tach, gear indicator and shift light:


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2011)

The only complaint I have with the game is not even related to the game, but drivers. Negative Crossfire scaling still, months after release = AMD FAIL!!!


----------



## Kwod (May 24, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Nope. Just a 360 controller. I heard it was eons better with a wheel .



The only regret you'll have if buy a DFGT is that you didn't buy a G27 instead
I have a DFGT and a wired 360 controller for my PC, and whilst the 360pad works "okay", there's no forcefeedback, and no sense of immersion/realism using a chunky plastic thing.

When I was racing GTR Evo MP using my 360pad, I'd qualify 8-14th, but with my DFGT, always in the top 10, and in the difficult F3000, I was almost always in the top3.


----------



## wolf (May 24, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I play in my DIY cockpit. G25 system and working tach, gear indicator and shift light:
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/2-3.jpg



man how did you get the tach, gear indicator and shift light working?! that is an amazing DIY cockpit dude mad props!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 24, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I play in my DIY cockpit. G25 system and working tach, gear indicator and shift light:
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/2-3.jpg






Kwod said:


> The only regret you'll have if buy a DFGT is that you didn't buy a G27 instead
> I have a DFGT and a wired 360 controller for my PC, and whilst the 360pad works "okay", there's no forcefeedback, and no sense of immersion/realism using a chunky plastic thing.
> 
> When I was racing GTR Evo MP using my 360pad, I'd qualify 8-14th, but with my DFGT, always in the top 10, and in the difficult F3000, I was almost always in the top3.


Ive no doubt that my feelings for sim / semi-sim racing games would change if I had those setup. Would probly be playing racing games the whole day


----------



## Kwod (May 25, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Would probly be playing racing games the whole day



Trust me, you would, certainly in the beginning.

As I said, a wheel like the DFGT is an excellent piece of equipment at a great price, and truth be told, you won't be going fast enough initially to put the pedals under pressure, but once you get up to speed, the brake pedal will prevent you from being an alien....that said, I've won 300-400 online races with my DFGT, and where possible, I always try and drive in pro mode.

If you're a *competitive* person though, don't waste one cent on anything less than a G27, it might seem expensive at first, but when you factor in how much you use and enjoy it, you'll quickly position it as one of the best gaming purchases you ever made.

I've only had a wheel since early 2010, but if I knew what I knew now, I would've bought a G25 for $600 back in 05/06 and had a riot with it.....my next move is to get a G27 and maybe add the clubsport* pedals, which seem to me to be as good a set without spending insane amounts of money, even then, when you read the details of the CSPedals, they sound like a killer product anyway.

*G27 wheel is compatible with CSP.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 25, 2011)

Or find a used G25. or pickup a Fanatec Porche wheel.


----------

